# Moebius Models Bride of Frankenstein



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Anyone see this yet? Looks great!
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=21498

Fred
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Seen advance photos a few months ago, but I never get tired of seeing pics of this kit. It does look fantastic! Can't wait. 

Sean


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...drool... Awesome...


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like rkoenn beat you to the punch by 9 minutes! :tongue:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4120916#post4120916

Oh, and that's one *gorgeous* kit!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SJF said:


> Seen advance photos a few months ago...


Yeah, but those were photos of a resin recast of the original sculpt. These are the first photos of the actual kit parts in styrene. The worry was that the styrene wouldn't be able to capture all the fine detail from the original sculpt. It looks like those worries were for naught (thankfully!!!).

It also looks like the kit was very well engineered. The parts breakdowns are fantastic! It think Moebius has been doing a fantastic job of putting a lot of thought into parts breakdowns and logical sub-assemblies. It makes their kits all the more enjoyable to build and paint.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

derric1968 said:


> It also looks like the kit was very well engineered. The parts breakdowns are fantastic! It think Moebius has been doing a fantastic job of putting a lot of thought into parts breakdowns and logical sub-assemblies. It makes their kits all the more enjoyable to build and paint.


Agreed. I've built my fair share of Mobieus models so far, and they fit so well you can practically build them without glue. Really looking forward to this kit. 

Sean


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Frank's face looks great!(I,m referring to the the model).Not that he is a bad looking guy,I'm just not into that.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

That is very cool. I like the way his face looks on this kit way better than the last Moebius effort. This looks awesome! Can't wait for this kit!!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Fun kit bash? combine the monster with Moebius' Elvira!

Beautiful looking, nice detail, looks like it will be a benchmark kit.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

How about a pair of replacement heads; Peter Boyle and Madeline Kahn!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Fun kit bash? combine the monster with Moebius' Elvira!
> 
> Beautiful looking, nice detail, looks like it will be a benchmark kit.


That would work if Vira was positioned on the oppisite side of the couch.
With her feet pointed to the right she could be stretching her legs over Frankie's lap. Then you could have the bride sitting in a seperate seat with a flabergasted look on her face and Frankie saying "well, you had your chance"


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

Look forward to this one !!


----------

